# "Awning tie downs"



## Molly (Mar 18, 2004)

Are these things worth the money?  And how do you tie down on cement?  Hubby is thinking about ordering some for our new camper.  I'm also looking for some "party lights' but I don't want to spend a arm and a leg on them.  Any suggestions where I might get some on the web?  The last two times we went camping I used some old christmas icicle lights, they looked rather cute..I thought anyway..well, anyway,,,,,,anybody out there has any info on those awning tie downs, let me know....you can reach me by e-mail or I'm in yahoo messengers..........or just post your replies here......I'll be back.......  Thanks :laugh: 

One more thing, we are looking for those things that you put in your in the air vents, to keep the light out of the camper when the sun comes up,,,you know to keep it darker in your rooms...........thanks again........


----------



## Gary B (Mar 18, 2004)

"Awning tie downs"

Hi Molly, if your on a concret pad its hard to use the awning tie downs, I've never used them, but use the Deflaper all the time, there the clamps that attach to the awning canopy & the support arms, they really help, as for the party lights only thing that comes to mind is E-bay, you might get some there for a good price or keep using the icicle lights. 
  Now why in the world you you want it darker in the RV????? :laugh:  :evil: 
 The maxair vent covers imo are well worth the money I wouldn't be with out them, not so much to darken the rooms but you can open the vents and go away and not worry about raining in if a rain should come up, also they really protect the vent covers from wind, hail etc.
  :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (Mar 19, 2004)

"Awning tie downs"

Hello Molly,
I echo Gary's comments.  Check Flea Markets for tie down straps (I got four for $5.00) and hanging lights (cheaper at Flea Markets).  I have the Maxair vents and totally agree about leaving them open when gone and not worrying about rain.  If you want to keep the sun out of the inside, close the shades/curtains when the sun is up.  It does help a whole lot to keep the heat (sun rays) out and helps the A/C work better.  By the way, I've seen folks with round weights for holding down the tie downs.  Down in Florida by the beach, if we are going to be gone longer than an hour or so, I put the awning up.  The wind came come up real quick (anyplace really) and if your not there to put it up you just might lose your awning, even with tie downs.  I use one large deflapper and two small ones on each side of the awning without any tie downs and unless the wind gets to over 20MPH, I never worry about it.
Good luck..... :laugh:


----------



## JimT (Mar 19, 2004)

"Awning tie downs"

I have a pair of awning tie downs I'll sell cheap
jimtrombly@excite.com


----------



## Ed H. (Mar 19, 2004)

"Awning tie downs"

Molly, I know what you mean about the trailer being so bright inside at the crack of dawn. If you want a shade for your roof vents, all you need is some cardboard and a sharp knife. Cut out pieces of carboard that fit in the openings and have slots to fit over the cranks. When they start to get worn, make new ones. If you want, you can decorate them with different colors and designs.


----------



## Molly (Mar 19, 2004)

"Awning tie downs"

Thanks for all the info.  It is greatly appreicated.......I'll let hubby know what everyone said,,,,,,seems like to me the best thing for that awning is, "when not in use, roll it up".  To be safe, anyway.......I'll have to shop thost flea markets a little more.....Thanks again all.....Have a great weekend.


----------



## BarneyS (Mar 30, 2004)

"Awning tie downs"

Click on the link below to go to a website that has just about any kind of patio or awning lights you can think of.  
http://www.cheesylights.com/cheesy_1st.html?GTSE=goog&GTKW=patio lights
Happy Camping!!   
Barney


----------



## John Harrelson (Mar 30, 2004)

"Awning tie downs"

Molly,
Those tie downs are worth their weight in gold !!  I would not be without them..

A new awning cost over $400 for my 5th wheel.. I found out the hard way.
The tie downs cost less than $3 for a set of two..  

All they are is a 4 inch "L" bracket (89 cent for a pkg of two) like you put a shelf up with,, and a piece of strong cord long enough to reach from the awning roller to the ground where you drive a couple of tent stakes in at an angle...  I use nylon clothes line.

As for using them on cement... I have no answer for that, because I never park on the cement or asphalt.  How often do you park on the cement/asphalt ??  

Here in northern Nevada, the wind blows constantly... mostly 5 to 20 mph but wind gust of 30 to 50 mph are always surprising us.. so folks in this part of the country use awning tie downs all the time.

best wishes,
John


----------



## Bud (Apr 22, 2004)

"Awning tie downs"

Molly    Would greatly recommend that if you are going to be gone for more than 2 hours that you close up your awning. found out the hard way last 4th of july. bad storm came through camp ground unexpectedly and tore up awning and broke the roller rright in middle. it cost $1800.00 dolars to replace awning roller and lower body panel where brackets was also tore loose. BUD


----------

